# Pi**ed off



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

So today I washed the car and when jet washing off the foam I noticed that two sections of the rear bumper beer matt sized the karcher had blown/removed the lacquer off. I have also small areas round the parking sensors that had previously come off. Second to that the left rear passenger door has several defects under the clear coat that have slowly appeared over the last year since buying the car. They are like little dark blotches and I have been told it looks like the panel was not wiped down properly before clear coat was applied (all previous repairs). Obviously I want this sorting so today I got a price of £480 excluding vat from a local bodyshop to sort out both the rear bumper and door and also blend in the rear quater. It is a power red insignia. I have very little knowledge in this area and want to know if it's a fair price. Any feedback is very much appreciated.


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

I would say that's about the right price for a decent bodyshop.


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

Don't know much about the place but didn't seem to be a two bit outfit.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Id say it's pretty fair yeah. Your roughly looking around £250 for the bumper and £250-£300 for the door and quarter blend. If it's a decent bodyshop id take it at that price.

Sutty.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Seems cheap.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

As stated on the whole sounds reasonable and even cheap compared to some.


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

But the obvious moral of this story is why the hell did you use a jetwash? I only ever use my Karcher for wheel arches and maybe wheels sometime, aiming it at paint on a plastic surface is asking for trouble!!!!


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

I was recommended them http://www.olliespaintshop.co.uk/home.aspx by a member on insignia-enthusiasts who said they did a really good job and reasonably priced on his vectra a while ago. 
A quick question as my car is red and not metallic the guy sad we do not put lacquer on the bumper just paint ?


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

m500dpp said:


> But the obvious moral of this story is why the hell did you use a jetwash? I only ever use my Karcher for wheel arches and maybe wheels sometime, aiming it at paint on a plastic surface is asking for trouble!!!!


I was not aware I should not not use my karcher on bumpers so tuts why I did.


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

If it's a bad repair its only a matter of time before it flakes off anyway...
Just means the guy rectifying it will have to spend longer prepping it...
If the rework ain't prepped right it ain't gonna stick so make sure you use somebody who cares about their work...
I'd be checking for other repairs too... Be better having all work done in one hit...


----------



## dmrrider123 (Dec 17, 2011)

if it was a previous repair I would say that it was not prepped properly before lacquer as the paint should not be affected by a jetwash other wise every car on the road would have paint falling off of it there is nothing wrong with using a karcher to clean your car


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

Slammedorion said:


> If it's a bad repair its only a matter of time before it flakes off anyway...
> Just means the guy rectifying it will have to spend longer prepping it...
> If the rework ain't prepped right it ain't gonna stick so make sure you use somebody who cares about their work...
> I'd be checking for other repairs too... Be better having all work done in one hit...


Yes mate I'm having it all done in one hit.


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

dmrrider123 said:


> if it was a previous repair I would say that it was not prepped properly before lacquer as the paint should not be affected by a jetwash other wise every car on the road would have paint falling off of it there is nothing wrong with using a karcher to clean your car


Defo a **** repair I have had a few guys and places all say pretty much the same. I didn't think a karcher was a issue "obviously" if used like a [email protected]@t then maybe.


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks for all the helpful replies people one little question that didn't get answered was as my car is red and not metallic the guy sad we do not put lacquer on the bumper just paint ? Is this ok/right.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

All modern cars use a lacquer as far as i'm aware.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Sounds more like it was big prepped properly around the pdc sensors, so wouldn't really be the fault of your karcher the paint could of already been lifting just wasn't noticeable. 
As for the paint shop not using laquer, they will be using a 2k direct gloss paint which doesn't require laquer. Which over time tends to fade then the paint can oxidize where it turns white/pink where the pigments in the paint have oxidized which is why you see alot of older cars that are red that have faded paint. From the factory your car will of been done in clear over basecoat, so it will have laquer on it, as no one really uses 2k direct gloss anymore, most bodyshops will have a water base mixing scheme that requires laquering. Its upto you back t me personally id want it done in clear over basecoat.


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks Andy that's the kind of info I was looking for. So could you clear coat over 2k or would it be a dedicated base then top coat.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Danjc said:


> Thanks Andy that's the kind of info I was looking for. So could you clear coat over 2k or would it be a dedicated base then top coat.


Would be better done with basecoat and clear laquer as the original is. :thumb:


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

So I went out today and got a few more quotes all around the same price as my first. A place that stood out was Larklands in Ilkeston, Derbyshire http://www.larklandsarc.co.uk (don't know if anyone knows of them ?) They quoted £450 excluding vat for the left rear door rear bumper and quarter blend. They are Vauxhall approved use a DuPont waterborne mixing scheme and they will guarantee there work for 3 years and the paint for life. It seems like the place to get the work done what do you guys think ?


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Danjc said:


> So I went out today and got a few more quotes all around the same price as my first. A place that stood out was Larklands in Ilkeston, Derbyshire http://www.larklandsarc.co.uk (don't know if anyone knows of them ?) They quoted £450 excluding vat for the left rear door rear bumper and quarter blend. They are Vauxhall approved use a DuPont waterborne mixing scheme and they will guarantee there work for 3 years and the paint for life. It seems like the place to get the work done what do you guys think ?


Yep sounds good to me fella


----------



## Graeme1 (Dec 9, 2006)

Just for comparison I would charge around £430 but I'm not vat registered. So what you have been getting is about right. 

I personally would be doing full door, blend front and quarter and repair/paint bumper. But that's with out seeing it. 

I would be careful with some places these days not stripping things out well. 

It's quicker but personally I think it's not doing the job fully and may cause problems down the line.


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

Graeme1 said:


> Just for comparison I would charge around £430 but I'm not vat registered. So what you have been getting is about right.
> 
> I personally would be doing full door, blend front and quarter and repair/paint bumper. But that's with out seeing it.
> 
> ...


That was the full door and full bumper and quarter blend all stripped properly handles off sensors out the bumper etc etc. No mention of a front door blend though.


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

For anyone interested here are some pics of the problem. Only phone pics so not the best.

Left rear door defects under the clear coat.




The rear bumper.


----------

